
Secret Experiment in Alabama Senate Race Imitated Russian Tactics - noir-york
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/19/us/alabama-senate-roy-jones-russia.html
======
6cd6beb
Okay, so we've gone from "this is a national disgrace" to "everyone's doing it
now" real fast.

